

A new organ discovered in baleen whales - tokenadult
http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2012/05/24/a-new-organ-discovered-in-baleen-whales/

======
Camillo
Let's just hope it doesn't taste good.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Its sad that this was my first thought too, that it would become some 'potent
ingredient' in some dish like shark fin or rhino horn.

The last time I was in Hawaii we saw feeding whales as we crossed islands on
the ferry. These are massive creatures that deserve our protection.

~~~
wtn
Not to disagree with you, but most all sea creature populations need
protection these days, not just the large species…

